# Tigerfish, African Pike.....or BOTH??



## ColdCanuck (Apr 13, 2004)

Stopped in at the LFS today and I'm very happy I did! They have a few 3" African Tigerfish (manager claims they're goliaths, but hard to tell for me), as well as a 4-5" African Pike (Hepsetus Odoe). Both of these are fish I've been keeping an eye out for. I've only ever seen a couple Pike locally and that was over a year ago, and I've NEVER seen Tigerfish for sale here. 
Anyways, long story short: I've got a hold on the Pike and one of the Tigerfish and I'm wondering if they could co-exist at those respective sizes for any period of time? I've read that the pike can be rather aggressive towards tankmates (then again, the lfs manager said a friend owns one and it's large but very docile), and I've also read that the Tiger can be skittish when smaller, but eventually gets tougher. Any truth to any of that?
I've got a 55 gallon tank now, and I might be picking up something in the 120-180gal range within a year or so. I know that both fish will eventually outgrow the 55 gallon, so I'd either put them in the new tank or return/exchange them if necessary. What I need to know is could they co-exist and for how long? Not entirely sure of the growth rates for these fish, but I know they grow fairly fast. I'm obviously not going to powerfeed them to grow them out as fast as possible, but of course I want to meet their nutritional needs. Also, if I have to pick one or the other in your opinion, which one would be the best choice and why? 
Oh, I've currently only got a 3" Tiger Datnoid, a 5-6" asian needlenose, and a 4" sailfin pleco in the tank because I've been waiting for some cool fish to come along the pipe. The Datnoid's pretty tough - not particularly aggressive, but won't take much sh!t, and the needlenose is a bit skittish. 
Any and all thoughts/opinions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

id say there is a possibilty to keep them togheter, if youre willing to take a risk, try it, but if you decside to buy one, i can really recommend a african pike, super speed sharp teeth beautiful fins, and a true predator


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That Kennedy store always has the coolest sh*t. How big do the Tigerfish get? I was under the impression it was several feet long


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> That Kennedy store always has the coolest sh*t. How big do the Tigerfish get? I was under the impression it was several feet long
> [snapback]871894[/snapback]​


36" I believe


----------



## ColdCanuck (Apr 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> That Kennedy store always has the coolest sh*t. How big do the Tigerfish get? I was under the impression it was several feet long
> [snapback]871894[/snapback]​


Yep, it's the Kennedy store - I assume you're in T.O. and checked it out recently? Actually, this is the first time in a long time that I've hit that shop and they've had anything interesting (at least to me). I guess timing's everything!

Tigerfish get several feet long - particularly if we're talking about a true Goliath Tiger here. I'm really not sure if it is or not.

Anyways, I'm still trying to figure out if both of those species will coexist (at the sizes I mentioned) in my tank. I have to decide by tomorrow.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they can coexist if the tank is big enough....A 240g won't cut it long term for any of the larger african tiger fish species. These are big very active fish that need serious space.

180g would probably do well for the hepsetus.


----------



## ColdCanuck (Apr 13, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> they can coexist if the tank is big enough....A 240g won't cut it long term for any of the larger african tiger fish species. These are big very active fish that need serious space.
> 
> 180g would probably do well for the hepsetus.
> [snapback]872067[/snapback]​


And what about for the relative short term? My current tank is only a 55 gallon, but as I said I hope to upgrade within the year.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

considering their max size, they are slow growers. They might hit about 10" in a year, from 1" size. You don't want them in a 55g beyond 8", or they may wind up wrecking their snouts on the glass or stunting some other disastrous thing as a result of their active nature being confined in too small an area.

If you get them at 3", plan on upgrading within the next 9 months..

They are also reportedly quite skittish and shy until they reach about a foot or so.

You are most likely getting the vittatus specie. This fish reaches over 3 feet in the wild, though i wouldn't anticipate it hitting 24" in an aquarium. A 240g definitely won't cut it long term for this sort of fish, but you'll have likely sold it or killed it by the time it reaches the 16-18" mark or so (where you would need to upgrade to something bigger than a 240g if you are interested in the welfare of the fish).

Keep in mind that you will need a strong lid for whatever tank is holding them, as they are known jumpers.


----------



## ColdCanuck (Apr 13, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> considering their max size, they are slow growers. They might hit about 10" in a year, from 1" size. You don't want them in a 55g beyond 8", or they may wind up wrecking their snouts on the glass or stunting some other disastrous thing as a result of their active nature being confined in too small an area.
> 
> If you get them at 3", plan on upgrading within the next 9 months..
> 
> ...


I appreciate the straightforwardness and honesty of your reply and as I said I'd either be upgrading my tank which should do for some time, or selling him to one of a few friends who all have tanks over 200 gallons. 
I wonder if you know anything about the African Pike and whether or not a 4-5" pike would pick on (or worse) a 3" tiger?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've read of at least one person who's kept odoes with ATFs with no problem, and most people say they're a mild-mannered fish anyway. I wouldn't expect an odoe to harass anything you put with it, unless the odoe thinks it will fit in its mouth. I don't think a 4" odoe would consider a 3" ATF consumable... keep it well-fed just in case


----------



## ColdCanuck (Apr 13, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> I've read of at least one person who's kept odoes with ATFs with no problem, and most people say they're a mild-mannered fish anyway. I wouldn't expect an odoe to harass anything you put with it, unless the odoe thinks it will fit in its mouth. I don't think a 4" odoe would consider a 3" ATF consumable... keep it well-fed just in case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like good advice. Thanks for your insight


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree with p45( good sound information).

As p45 said, H. Odoe don't really pick on their tankmates as long as their not of consumable size. They can be a bit skittish and appreciate swimming room. But they are very hardy and are slow growers( at least from the 6" mark). I know many who keep Odoe with other fish( including vittatus) but most have tanks beyond the 180 gal point. They are a great fish to have if you have the tank space.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

id say for a single african pike a 75 would be enough


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

To be honest, I'd do it but I'd keep a large tank/tupperware with a spare filter ready to go at a moments notice...

Share pics when they come in.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow that is awesome!!!!
The store in Mississauga has nothing like that. Odoe's are amazing!!!
Good luck if you keep these. African Tigers are the bomb!!


----------



## ColdCanuck (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, went ahead and did it. Picked up both fish this afternoon









They seem to be adjusting quite well - a little flighty when I first got them in the tank but did the transfer with the lights off to minimize stress. 
Well, at least so far (knocks on wood) they seem to be getting along with each other fine - actually hanging out pretty close together on one side of the tank.

Acestro - good to hear from you again! I'll try and take pics in the next day or two. I'd like to let them settle a bit first. You'll all have to bear with me though since my digi is pretty crappy and doesn't even have an optical zoom









As for the Missisauga shop, I usually go there first because it's the biggest and tends to get more of what I consider cooler stuff. Went this past weekend and there was nothing spectacular, hence my visit to the Kennedy shop. If anyone in the GTA wants an odoe or tiger (or both), they still have 2 or 3 3" tigers and a 4 and a 7" odoe.

Thanks again to all for their advice.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Congrats on the pickup and hope everything works out. Post some pics soon.


----------

